# El Cope Eggs



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So...many of you know I have El Cope Auratus. I was never into trying to breed them so I have not ever scoured through leaves to find eggs or set up petri dishes. Lately I have been giving thought to trying to raise some tads. So, I bought some petri dishes and have set out on getting eggs. My Auratus have been calling like crazy for the last week or so. I noticed a male and female being protective of some leaves toward the front of the tank for the last couple days. To my surprise this is what I found. Since taking the picture I have cut the leaf into a tiny piece and placed it in the dish (I don't want to try to scrape them off). Granted, I may have pulled them too soon and time will tell. However, I have 4 females in the tank and didn't want to risk them being destroyed by another female. 

Maybe I will have my first grandchildren or should I say grandtads, in a few months


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!

...and you didn't pull them too soon- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...391-auratus-breeding-male-secretes-first.html


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

randommind said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> ...and you didn't pull them too soon- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...391-auratus-breeding-male-secretes-first.html


Good to know. I feel bad though. The female is acting like she is looking for them. She has had her head under the leaves where I pulled them. I hope she will forgive me.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

NICE!!! soon youll be swimming in eggs tads and froglets :O


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Came home today to find this! I think these eggs are from a different female because of the brom they were in. 

Getting them out of the brom was not an easy task. I hope I didn't kill them getting them out and into the petri dish


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Eggs are pretty tough, as long as you don't let them dry out. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i've had bad luck moving tads, apparently i always flip them over when i move them.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

zBrinks picks me up and whitethumbs brings me down LOL. Just teasing. 

All of the eggs appear to be upright. I have one that is making me nervous. I will know soon enough how many make it to tadpole stage. Why can't frogs come one at a time. I kind of feel like octodad at the moment. I hope I didn't need to trademark octodad.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeperrs said:


> I kind of feel like octodad at the moment. I hope I didn't need to trademark octodad.


if you have vittatus you'll feel like a 17 dad


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Starting to get some development in the eggs. So far only two are not developing in the other petri dish. More eggs may be on the way. Last night when I was tucking the frogs in before bed I noticed some courting between a male and a different female.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Just thought I would throw some pictures of my eggs at 8 days old. Why? Well, why not!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I'm going to show my tad/egg things your photo. Tell them to get on the ball.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Six new eggs over the last two days. I hope they all make it but I am going to be up to my eyeballs in froglets if they do. I think it is time to start backing off feeding and turn down the water cycles a tad ha-ha. Well, my life was threatened if I didn't.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Tads at day 12. I have another petri dish with 2 more developing. I am not photographing the other 6 I have growing, as they are just eggs and only a few days old.

So far most seem to be doing well. I have had 2 out of 10 mold over. Maybe in a few months I will have a few frogs to sell.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooh put me on the list! Your frogs are beautiful


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

First tad hatched today. I was not expecting one to hatch today.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The first 10 eggs produced 7 tadpoles. I know people like their tadpole water "dirty" and mine are getting there. Nobody had java moss in OKC so I am having to order some tomorrow. I will take suggestions for a good vender for java moss and the other (looks like tiny lily pads). I have about 6 more eggs that were laid this week developing. I am gonna have my hands full. I have taken all the dishes out of the tank and cut back on feeding. I am trying to prevent more eggs because I want to raise a few healthy froglets and not a million healthy froglets


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Keep the pics coming


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I found that tub on sale at Lowes yesterday. It is marked down to 6.99 and will hold five rows of three 32 oz cups. It will make keeping the tads on the top shelf easier


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Today was a surprise. I keep a small water dish in the tank at all times. Earlier today I noticed one of the frogs was acting a little protective of the water dish (was not apt to run with my hand in the tank). While I was draining the tank I noticed something move in the water. After a closer look it was a tad. This means somewhere in the 90 gallon display tank are more eggs. I have 2 males and 4 females. Somehow the eggs are surviving with several females and being successfully transported to the water dish. I find this to be quite exciting  

I guess I have to check the water dish every day for more eggs.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

They are growing up so fast! It seems like just yesterday they were hatching


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

My morning climber. This is one of the males for the tads. He climbs the glass every morning.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The eggs are officially no longer eggs (well, I guess that is old news). The new news is eggs and legs!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

They're gonna need something to be able to haul themselves outta the water pretty soon as that tale disappears. A shore if you will.....

Thay're lookin good


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I do the tilted cup, like Josh's Frogs. I am looking forward to the first one coming out of water


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

thats a nice looking tad!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

He/She is out of the water!! I will get pics when he has some time to adjust to the new world.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pics of the new frog. His tail completely went away today while I was at work. I took the pictures with my iPhone and they came out green. However, he is turquoise like the parent belly shot earlier in the thread. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

congrats! keep the pics coming ur frog are beautiful!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats!  nice lookin frogs


----------

